# 2002 Ford Mondeo Saved from the Scrapyard!



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi all......thought i'd share another job I'm doing at the mo. It's a Ford Mondeo 2.0i Zetec Saloon in Medium Steel Grey done approx 105,000 miles. Picked it up last week as the owner was about to scrap it! Reason being it had 2 days MOT, Drivers Seat has a big hole in the backrest, Window Regulator has snapped on the Drivers Door and the Central Locking has packed in. They thought it wasn't worth bothering with any more and nobody would want it. So put it in for an MOT and guess what - passed with No Advisories! So I thought i'll give it a quick tidy up and source a window regulator from ebay. I'm debating whether to get a 2nd hand seat from somewhere and possibly a 2nd Hand Door Locking Actuator.........anyway here are some pics as it arrived. To be honest it's not really bad but has plenty of Tar and the paintwork needs a good polish. The interior needs a good dig out on the seats mainly. Passenger side carpet has a small rip for some reason and there's the usual wear on the door card pull handles and gear knob.......

DSCN0663 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0664 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0665 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0666 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0667 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0668 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0669 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0670 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0671 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0672 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0673 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0676 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0677 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0678 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0679 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0680 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0681 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0682 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0683 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0684 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0685 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0686 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0687 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0688 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0689 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0690 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0691 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0692 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0693 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0694 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0695 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0697 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0698 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0699 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0700 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0701 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0702 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0703 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0704 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0705 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0707 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Some old favourites at the ready.........

DSCN0706 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Ali Shine soaking in......

WP_20150604_001 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150604_002 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Tardis doing its job.......

WP_20150604_003 by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150604_004 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Here are some shots all G101'd, Wheels Cleaned with Ali Shine and Brake Off for the more stubborn stains. De Tarred and Clayed......

DSCN0708 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0709 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0710 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0711 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0712 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0713 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0714 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0715 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0716 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0717 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0718 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0719 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0720 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0721 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0722 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0723 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick test with G101 and a toothbrush on the Gear Knob and Steering Wheel....

DSCN0724 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0725 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0726 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Started to do some of the interior last night etc so will pot up some pics later.

Cheers


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Good work so far - it's astonishing what some folk will 'throw away' these days.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, good effort so far mate, looking good, well worth saving :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree, far too good to be crushed. 

So what's the plan, keep or sell it on??


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Great effort mate, just shows you what a bit of time and effort can do


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Great save, I was in a taxi recently that was dirtier than that! :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yet another enjoyable thread charlie, and looking forward to the continuation


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

as always, you're my favorite poster! love this stuff!


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

You'll sell that easily after all your hard work. She's coming up a treat.


----------



## Steve in Hun (May 19, 2015)

Good save, can't believe what some people will throw away.
What did you pay for it or was it a freeby.
I do miss the uk car market older cars are very expensive here, if the steering wheel was on the other side that would be easily 2 grand here.
Steve


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic mate. Why would anyone throw that away!!!!! 

Cooks


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> I agree, far too good to be crushed.
> 
> So what's the plan, keep or sell it on??


I'm sure I'll find a new home for it somewhere. 



Steve in Hun said:


> Good save, can't believe what some people will throw away.
> *What did you pay for it or was it a freeby.*
> I do miss the uk car market older cars are very expensive here, if the steering wheel was on the other side that would be easily 2 grand here.
> Steve


It wasn't free unfortunately but to be fair it doesn't owe me a fortune (well not yet anyway).

Thanks for the other comments. Here are some more of the interior being worked on and some as I left it last night......

Some of the dust and debris in the seat crevices.

WP_20150604_008 (1) by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150604_007 (1) by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150604_006 (1) by jpappleton, on Flickr

13 years worth of dust, crumbs and general dirt.......

WP_20150604_005 (1) by jpappleton, on Flickr

WP_20150604_009 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Drivers Footwell Hoovered and Old Pedal Rubbers removed pending new ones. Normally I always clean up old ones but these are split open.

WP_20150604_010 (1) by jpappleton, on Flickr

Passenger Seat cleaned with G101 and Extracted with a Wet Vac, Drivers Seat I've left for now pending finding a suitable replacement.

DSCN0728 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Same treatment on the Rear Bench Seat & Backs

DSCN0729 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Steering Wheel De Grimed with No Shiny Leather

DSCN0732 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0734 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Gear Knob and Radio Area given the Same Treatment

DSCN0733 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Light was going a bit but I took a few shots as it stands for now.

DSCN0727 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0730 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0731 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0736 by jpappleton, on Flickr

So tomorrow all being well I should have a replacement Window Reg to go in and hopefully try and find a replacement Drivers Seat. Never done a Window Reg before so wish me Luck!

Cheers for now.


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

That looks amazing, a superb improvement


----------



## Blue (Sep 15, 2008)

Looking great, very nice save!

Is the mileage genuine? It looks to have a lot of wear for 105K, I certainly wouldn't have expected the pedals to be worn through!

Either way, it's looking good now


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

okcharlie said:


> .....Never done a Window Reg before so wish me Luck!.....


I'd consider disconnecting the battery before going in behind the door panel, just to be safe. You don't want an airbag going off in your face.....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great save fella and you are doing a great job of cleaning it up so far and look forwred to seeing the end results


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Just a cheeky question, how old are you charlie, your work impresses us all on here, I'm sure I am speaking for the majority, its amazing how you can change a car, and all done by hand?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks great mate! I'm hoping you continue these threads! 

Even if there isn't any profit in the car at the end, as long as you don't loose money these will be great for the portfolio! 

You have a great skill bud!


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing work you have done, you have really resurrected the car!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

The seats are a bit dour, looks very similar to my old focus zetec trim, not that hard wearing, which is unusual for a Ford.


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

Great turnaround credit to you!


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Blue said:


> Looking great, very nice save!
> 
> Is the mileage genuine? It looks to have a lot of wear for 105K, I certainly wouldn't have expected the pedals to be worn through!
> 
> Either way, it's looking good now


Genuine Miles with Full Service History - I think the wear on a Car all depends on the user not so much miles. I seen vehicles with half that mileage with as much wear and tear.



ibiza55 said:


> Just a cheeky question, how old are you charlie, your work impresses us all on here, I'm sure I am speaking for the majority, its amazing how you can change a car, and all done by hand?


No worries - let's just say I'm mid forties. I enjoy doing these cars and if along the way it inspires people a little then that's great.

Many thanks for all the other comments - really appreciate it!

Bit of a disappointment to start the day - the Window Reg I ordered didn't arrive today. Either the seller hasn't sent as promised or good old Royal Mail has failed again! So with that I headed off to find a replacement Drivers Seat from a few local breakers. Managed to find 3 at one place with the same Cloth pattern so picked the best one.......

DSCN0738 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Very Dirty but no major damage or rips.

DSCN0739 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0740 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0741 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0742 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Found this on the Yard Floor near one of the Mondeos......

DSCN0744 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0752 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0753 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0755 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Quick Dry Vac and Brush on the Underside......

DSCN0756 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0757 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0758 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0759 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0760 by jpappleton, on Flickr

After a few hit with G101 and a Good Scrub then Extracted with the Wet Vac....

DSCN0761 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Getting a Good Dry in the Lovely Sunshine with it's Twin....

DSCN0763 by jpappleton, on Flickr

The Old Gear Knob In Place

DSCN0764 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0765 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Door Card Removed ready for Next Week.....

DSCN0766 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0767 by jpappleton, on Flickr

The Broken Cable.....

DSCN0768 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Seat Fitted in Place and a quick tidy of the carpet.....

DSCN0771 by jpappleton, on Flickr

DSCN0772 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Still a bit to dry but looking better.....

DSCN0773 by jpappleton, on Flickr

That's it for today - I'll post up some more once the Door Window Reg arrives and then I can fine tune to get it finished.

Cheers for now.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Another great job.

Your threads are my fav on DW!


----------



## cantpolishaturd (Nov 16, 2014)

This is insane! your work is out of this world and you have a major talent, i wish i knew who you were so you could make my cars look better than new


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Congratulations on a great turn around, well done.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Great results on the seat and how lucky was finding that gearknob on the floor? Nice one


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Absolutely brilliant buddy. As others have said, i find your posts among the best on here. Superb work, Car looks like it deserves all your efforts too. Coming up VERY well


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Love these sort of threads. What a turnaround. 

Excellent work. Can't believe it was going for scrap.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Great work as always okcharlie :thumb::thumb:
Just a bit confused on the thread with the gear knob? You found one on the floor of the scrapdealers, so did you put that on the Mondeo? if so how did you clean it up and what with - the leather(?) looked in a sorry state.

Many thanks again and keep the updates coming :thumb:

Sub'd as always :thumb:


----------



## waxtrucker (Mar 21, 2014)

Cant believe someone thought of scrapping it, nothing wrong with that, well done for turning it around :thumb:


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

More questions from me, I hope you don't mind.

When it comes to removing seats for cleaning I've noticed you have removed them with the runners attached (as opposed to removing the seat from the runners). I this the approach you'd take with all cars when doing this sort of thing?


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

Mother-Goose said:


> More questions from me, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> When it comes to removing seats for cleaning I've noticed you have removed them with the runners attached (as opposed to removing the seat from the runners). I this the approach you'd take with all cars when doing this sort of thing?


It's the way I've always removed seats, I've changed many for leather seats as well as removing interiors for cleaning.

It's ten times easier to remove the seat with the runner, in fact many seats you can't even remove the runner until you remove the whole thing.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Brilliant - that'll make life a lot easier I reckon. Cheers dude.


----------



## madeinsheffield (Sep 24, 2013)

Brilliant turnaround, could you let me know what you used (and dilution) along with how you did it on the steering wheel as it was beyond shiny and you've brought it back.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

SBM said:


> Great work as always okcharlie :thumb::thumb:
> Just a bit confused on the thread with the gear knob? You found one on the floor of the scrapdealers, so did you put that on the Mondeo? if so how did you clean it up and what with - the leather(?) looked in a sorry state.
> 
> Many thanks again and keep the updates coming :thumb:
> ...


Thanks again - Regarding the Gear Knob the original one cleaned up well but the Leather has split from the edges and has started to peel back. I saw the other Gear Knob on the floor after someone in the past had launched it out of the car to take the gearlever out. It was a bit grubby but looked like it would clean up. All cleaned with AS G101.



Mother-Goose said:


> More questions from me, I hope you don't mind.
> 
> When it comes to removing seats for cleaning I've noticed you have removed them with the runners attached (as opposed to removing the seat from the runners). I this the approach you'd take with all cars when doing this sort of thing?


No worries - All depends on the car and how bad it is down the sides and runners. I'm not always keen on removing seats due to Airbag lights coming on etc but if I do I always unbolt the runners attached to the seat from the floor.



madeinsheffield said:


> Brilliant turnaround, could you let me know what you used (and dilution) along with how you did it on the steering wheel as it was beyond shiny and you've brought it back.


Thanks for your comment - AS G101 was used to clean the Steering Wheel amongst other things. I put generally 1/8 of G101 in a Regular Sprayer bottle then the rest water. (Photo Below of the Colour) To clean I use a variety of SOFT brushes so it doesn't mark or scratch the finish. Hope that helps.

DSCN0706 by jpappleton, on Flickr

Cheers.


----------

